# Smoked String Cheese



## smokingohiobutcher

So yesterday I was asked by the dairy guy at work if I wanted some out dated string cheese?...."Sure!!!" I said . And an idea was born!
I've been wanting to use my chip burner again for a comparison against a new chip burner i came across, to see if the two woukd produce similar results. Heres the show!

12 packages with 12 stixks of string cheese in them!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







My chip burner loaded and ready for the drum.


Chips started with my portable torch, then wait for the flames to snuff out and it starts to smolder.


Down in the drum sitting a pizza pan on the fire basket.

All loaded with four packs of sticks, minus one that was split for a doggie snack.


Buddy waiting patiently for an after smoke snack!



Had to do some errands and came back 5 hours later to find this!

It was too dark for a pic out on the drum, so I had to bring them inside for thier photo shoot.




A beautifully smoked batch of string cheese...If I do say so myself!
Here is a pic of the chip burner after the smoke. It burns everything pretty completely.




Now the hard part...pack em up and wait!
L8er
SOB


----------



## walle

SOB,  nice score!  Those will be awesome!  I'm going to include them in my next cheese smoke.


----------



## jak757

Tasty looking cheese SOB!  Can't wait to hear how they turned out...."waiting is the hardest part", as Tom Petty said.


----------



## bigbaldbbq

They look great. Where did you get that chip burner? I love it!!


----------



## jamminjimi

The only thing better than string cheese. Is smoked string cheese. Enjoy in moderation.


----------



## Bearcarver

Great color SOB !

Keep us posted on the taste!


Bearcarver


----------



## northern greenhorn

great score, looks great, I'd take some and bread them and then deep fry them for some smoked mozzarella sticks


----------



## mama's smoke

Ohhhh, Now we're talking.  Come on lunch hour.


----------



## fire it up

Oh wow SOB!
I can't tell you how long my Brother has been bugging me to smoke some string cheese for him.  
Looks like now I'll have to do it for sure cause those looked awesome!  Man that's gonna be a rough wait for them to finish resting.
Gonna rain tonight and windy tomorrow so I'm shooting for making some on Sunday.


----------



## meateater

Now that is very cool. Thats my next cheese smoke job.


----------



## roller

Great score!!! Keep the dairy guy in mind when you are passing them out...They look great!


----------



## tjohnson

SOB

Good Looking Cheese My Friend!

Points to You for a job well done....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Todd


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

I was very impressed with the coloring of the cheese myself. I an not sure why it happened...it smoked for 4-5 hours, the temp got to 100* in the drum. Has anyone else had such good coloring? Do you know why?
My first thought is the temp. At 100* the cheese was soft but not melting...would that allow more smoke to penetrate the surface? 
Just some nagging questions.
thanks SOB


----------



## Bearcarver

I only got light color yesterday after 4 hours, but my temp never went above 76*. Maybe at 100* the cheese gets drier & stickier on the outside, allowing more smoke to attach???
Just a guess. I would have left mine in awhile longer, but some say you can put too much smoke on cheese. If it's too mild, next time I'll give her more!



Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011

Now those cheeses sure look great and now you just have to wait. That is the only bummer with smoking cheese but I'm sure you will let us know right????


----------



## solaryellow

Fantastic looking SOB! I have been wanting to do some string cheese but all I can find are individually wrapped ones and not bulk like I used to see 10 or 15 years ago. :(


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

Yep its a pain in the a** to unwrap all those sticks but its worth it....I hope! We'll see!
SOB


----------



## fire it up

After seeing this I couldn't wait any longer.
Got 15 sticks sitting to form a skin now and waiting for the smoker to cool down from some ribs earlier.
Gonna give them a good smoke, guess I'll know a few days before I open them how good they are after you try yours out.
But how can something so beautiful be bad?


----------

